# miscarriage



## BigBrett (Dec 12, 2011)

need some prayers for my wife. we found out today she has miscarried our twins. she is bad messed up. thanks.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 12, 2011)

so sad . . sending good to yall.  She's gonna be fine so hunker down and focus.  gonna take alot of <3 <3 <3


----------



## MTMiller (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.  My wife and I lost two in a row before having a very healthy baby boy in August.  Everything happens for a reason even if we don't understand it God does.  Be there for your wife as much as possible.  Everyone I know that has gone through it has moved on to have a baby.  You don't realize how common it is until it happens to you or a loved one.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear, and I'll be lifting you both up to the Lord for peace/comfort.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 13, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Everything happens for a reason even if we don't understand it God does.



X2, prayers sent.


----------



## RNC (Dec 13, 2011)

Prayers sent for you both ;]

Its a hard thing to have to go thru ...... we did about a decade ago;(

I know the Lord will give you some understanding on this and will eventually give you some peace


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 13, 2011)

I am so sorry! My Prayers are added.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 13, 2011)

Sent from here.


----------



## love the woods (Dec 13, 2011)

prayers sent for peace, and understanding for both of yall.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 15, 2011)

Prayers out to her and YOU.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. I'll be praying for you and your wife, for peace, mercy and grace.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 15, 2011)

Praying for you and your family..........................


----------



## Poppy D (Dec 15, 2011)

been thru this myself my prayers are with you and your family, I hope all stays well.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2011)

Brother, the wife and I went through it four times in two years. It hurt me, but it killed her. We kept trying through the pain and tears and the fifth time was a charm(see avatar). Good luck to you and the Misses.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 15, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Brother, the wife and I went through it four times in two years. It hurt me, but it killed her. We kept trying through the pain and tears and the fifth time was a charm(see avatar). Good luck to you and the Misses.



You're right.
We men are pained when things like this occur.
But our dear wives feel destroyed.
Love you wife and be very patient with her.  
She probably has some anger she needs to get out..... she might give it to you.....  Just love her.
I'm praying for you both.
God bless.


----------



## wildcats (Dec 17, 2011)

Some wise words in above posts....
I can't offer any wisdom except for we all know who can provide anything resembling peace, strength and love in a time like this.
Your head and heart are in the right place asking for Gods help.   With all of us agreeing in prayer that He will be there...rest assured He will be.

My prayers are going up.


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been there. Praying for the both of you. Find yourself someone to talk to (a Pastor) you will need the lords help to get you and her through this and a spritual mentor wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 18, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Dec 19, 2011)

what sad news. our prayers sent


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 22, 2011)

My wife and I had a miscarrage back in June.  She is now 2 months pregenent.  Prayers sent for you and your wife.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 22, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 22, 2011)

I pray that things are improving for both of you.


----------



## love the woods (Dec 29, 2011)

Still praying for yall


----------



## golffreak (Jan 1, 2012)

Prayers sent...God Bless

Let not you hearts be troubled; believe in God, believe also in me. In my Father’s house are many rooms; if it were not so, would I have told you that I go and prepare a place for you? And when I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and will take you to myself, that where I am you may be also. 
John 14:1-3


----------

